# Losing Trust



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Audi Customer Trust*

I have occasional condensation in one of my tail lamps and the dealer said if they couldn't reproduce it, they would not do anything about it, notwithstanding that I brought them photographs of it and can't conceive of a motivation they might be imputing to me to replace a working tail lamp on a basically new car (let alone a strong enough motivation for me to fabricate photographs). I asked and the dealer confirmed that the only way I'd get anything done about it is to drop whatever I'm doing and drive straight there the second it happens, and hope it hasn't evaporated by the time I arrive. They also said that if the ostensibly sealed lamp failed at 50,001 miles and they found corrosion due to the moisture I reported and produced evidence of but which they couldn't reproduce, they would not think Audi would warranty it. 

Kinda bummed about this experience - for Audi to reject a warranty claim because they say they do not believe me even with photographic evidence is lame. The lamp is a $450 part, excluding labor, and they are trying to avoid replacing a defective item - small potatoes compared to some people's problems I know, but for a $50k+ car, I expected better (I've also had DSG issues and a failed OPV blowing oil into the engine). Maybe I'm being unrealistic about what I can expect from any car brand or dealer but I feel like I spent a lot of money and my expectations, which I think are pretty reasonable, are not being met. {Sigh}


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

If you have the ability/knowledge to remove the tail lamp, just take it out yourself and let it dry out.

Use a hair drier and/or the sun to make sure it is completely dry.

After it is dry, buy yourself some clear silicone and run it around the out rim of the taillight.

It sucks, but it has to be done.

I had to do this with my brand new $500 euro LED taillights.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep your head up.


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

*Audi does not stand behind their products*

I have similar issues with Audi standing behind their products. In the future I will not by another Audi. It's a shame, because we really like the cars, just not the Brand!

See my post:

"Audi defects on new cars. Do they care??? "


----------

